# layout manager



## gast (9. Aug 2007)

eventuell kann mir jemand helfen, ich will ein applet programmieren mit 2 textareas, das eine soll größer als das andere sein, weil das eine als output agiert, dass andere als eingabe.

ich habe keinen layoutmanager gefunden wo ich eine feste höhe festsetzen kann.. noch bringt es was, die größe der einzelnen textarea festzusetzen.. der gridlayout manager macht z.b. immer 50% / 50%

hier ein bild wie ich es gerne haben möchte


----------



## The_S (9. Aug 2007)

JBorderLayout. kleines TextArea in den Süden mit bestimmter Größe (setPreferredSize) setzen. Großes TextArea in die Mitte, größe passt sich automatisch an die Gesamtgröße an.


----------



## gast (9. Aug 2007)

hm, ihab dem zweiten textfield diese size gegeben, trotzdem ist das erste total klein und in der mitte des applets bleibt ein leerer raum


```
setLayout(new BorderLayout());  
	  			
area_p[iXchat] = new JTextPane();
doc_p[iXchat] = area_p[iXchat].getStyledDocument();
scrollpane_p[iXchat] = new JScrollPane(area_p[iXchat], JScrollPane.VERTICAL_SCROLLBAR_ALWAYS, JScrollPane.HORIZONTAL_SCROLLBAR_NEVER);		  			

area_p[iXchat].setEditable(false);
area_p[iXchat].setAutoscrolls(true);	
	  			
add(scrollpane_p[iXchat], BorderLayout.NORTH);
	  				  	
	  		    	  		    
textField1 = new TextField(10);
textField1.addKeyListener(this);
textField1.setPreferredSize(new Dimension(1, 150)); 	
	  			
add(textField1, BorderLayout.SOUTH);
```


----------



## The_S (9. Aug 2007)

richtig lesen was ich geschrieben habe! Du sollst das große in die Mitte setzen!


----------



## wayne0101 (9. Aug 2007)

du kannst ja auch deine beiden JTextAreas auf ein JSplitPane setzen (eines mit nord-süd-ausrichtung). dannach müsstest du nur dem splitpane sagen, daß sein trennbalken (divider) bei einer bestimmten höhe liegen soll (sonst werden deine JTextAreas wieder gleich groß dargestellt). hätte auch den vorteil, daß der nutzer selbst bestimmen kann, wie groß der eingabeteil bzw. der ausgabeteil dargestellt wird.

und falls du dich doch entscheiden solltest, feste werte für die beite und höhe der JTextAreas festzulegen, verwende NULL-layout ( myParent.setLayout(null) ).

viel glück

wayne


----------



## The_S (10. Aug 2007)

Empfehlt doch nicht alle immer das Null-Layout ... Ist ja nicht so, dass das der Top-Layoutmanager schlechthin ist :roll:


----------

